# Feminine Principle In The Sikh Vision (Video)



## Admin (May 5, 2010)

*Feminine Principle in the Sikh Vision*

YouTube - Feminist Text, Patriarchal Context: Feminine Principle in the Sikh Vision

In her talk, Nikky Singh addresses the disjuncture between the feminist Sikh sacred text and its patriarchal social context. The scripture is the core of Sikh religion: it is the basis of their philosophy, centre of their rituals and ceremonies, and the grounding of their personal life. And this scripture has great significance for women -- both from a theological and psychological perspective. However, in the everyday sphere, arranged marriages, dowry, female infanticides, honor codes, and other oppressive customs prevail. Globalism is creating a whole new set of patriarchal burdens for the community.

Dr. Singh's paper will explore some of the feminist symbols and  images in the sacred text. Why have these textual ideas not percolated  into daily life? How can the process of hermeneutics and translation  retrieve their literary force? What are some of the ways in which  contemporary Sikh women artists are raising societal consciousness? We  will sample a bit of poetry, painting, and even Gurinder Chadhas film,  Bend it Like Beckham.


----------



## spnadmin (May 5, 2010)

Nikki Gurinder Kaur has written a wonderful book The Name of My Beloved in which she has translated parts of the Sri Guru Granth Sahib and her translations are quite lyrical. Her translations are very contemporary, very fresh. Here is an example, from Sohila.

<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</center>  
<center>Raag Gauree Deepki Mahalla Paila Ek Onkaar Satgur Parsad

</center>  
<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</center>  
<center>Jai ghar keerat akhee-ai, kartay kaa ho-e beechaaro</center>  
<center>If there be a home for praise and thoughts of the Creator

</center>  
<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</center>  
<center>Tith ghar gaavho sohila sivreho sirjanhaaro</center>  
<center>Let that home sing in celebration and remember our designer

</center>  
<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</center>  
<center>Tum gaavho mayray nirbhao kaa sohila</center>  
<center>You sing a hymn of glory to my Fearless One

</center>  
<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</center>  
<center>Haon vaari jit sohelai sadaa sukh ho-e. Rahao</center>  
<center>I offer myself to the hymn of glory which brings everlasting joy

</center>  
<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</center>  
<center>Nit nit jeer-aray samaalee-an daykhaigaa dayvanhaar</center>  
<center>Ever and ever, all creatures are nurtured and cared for by the giver.

</center>  
<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</center>  
<center>Tayrai daanai keemat naa pavai tis daatay kavan sumaar</center>  
<center>Your bounty cannot be measured, who can reckon that Giver

</center>  
<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</center>  
<center>Sanbat saaha likhe-aa mil kar paavho tayl</center>  
<center>The wedding day is written, come friends, come pour the oil together

</center>  
<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</center>  
<center>Dayho sajan aseesaree-aa jio hovai saaheb sio mayl</center>  
<center>Give me your blessings, my friends, that I may join my Sovereign

</center>  
<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ghar ghar ayko paahuchaa sadray nit pavann</center>  
<center>Each and every home receives the marriage thread, the invitations are sent to each and all

</center>  
<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</center>  
<center>Sadanhaaraa simree-ai Nanak say deh aavann</center>  
<center>Nanak says, remember the Sender, for the day will come for all

</center>  
<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </center>  
<center>Raag Asa Mahalla Paila. Chhe-a ghar chhe-a gur chhe-a updays</center>  
<center>There are six schools with six leaders and six doctrines

</center>  
<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</center>  
<center>Gur Gur ayko vays anek. </center>  
<center>But there is only One Guru, though in countless guises

</center>  
<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</center>  
<center>Baaba, jai ghar kartay keerat ho-e</center>  
<center>My old friend the school that sings the glory of our Creator

</center>  
<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</center>  
<center>So ghar raakh vadaa-ee to-e. Rahao</center>  
<center>Will bring honour if you make it your home

</center>  
<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</center>  
<center>Visu-ay chase-aa gharee-aa paiharaa thitee varee maah ho-aa</center>  
<center>Moments become seconds, minutes, hours, days and months

</center>  
<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</center>  
<center>Sooraj ayko rut Anek. Nanak kartay kay kartay vays.</center>  
<center>The sun is one, however many seasons there may be. </center>  
Nanak says, the Creator has so many forms


----------



## ugsbay (May 6, 2010)

SSA,
I watched her whole Lecture yesterday with the link provided, she makes some excellent points and observations, very good work by Nicky Singh Ji, thanks Aman Ji for the link and info.


----------

